# Masterbuilt Digital Electric Smoker (20071814) on sale for $129.99.



## lothar1974 (Jun 8, 2017)

Ace Hardware has the *30" Masterbuilt Digital Electric Smoker*  (20071814) on sale for *$129.99*. - Price is reflected in the cart FYI.

Looks like an ok price from what I can find.  So if someone is in need, here you go.


----------



## stephan28 (Jun 9, 2017)

One of these followed me home yesterday on a whim. I figured it was $130 box of fun. I found this site while I was researching the unit. 

Questions: Is this considered a generation 1 unit? What are the differences between the generations and how can you easily identify one over the other?

Will I be able to cold smoke fish like salmon with this unit?

I've seen folks in posts show that they used the A-Maze-N smoker inside the unit and in a external unit such as a mail box connected with a 3" line. If cold smoking can you just use the A-Maze-N unit inside the smoker with the heat off or if smoking with heat the same way, why the need to put it in a mailbox?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 9, 2017)

I came across this too. Great deal! I bought mine about 3-4 years ago, and use it at least twice a month.













20170604_120350.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Jun 9, 2017


----------



## psycaz (Jun 9, 2017)

This is the one I looking at also. Trying to convince my wife to authorize the purchase. Not something I can say we've had :)


----------



## lothar1974 (Jun 9, 2017)

Stephan28 said:


> One of these followed me home yesterday on a whim. I figured it was $130 box of fun. I found this site while I was researching the unit.
> 
> Questions: Is this considered a generation 1 unit? What are the differences between the generations and how can you easily identify one over the other?
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am not 100% sure but it looks like a Gen 1 version. The model number must be something exclusive to ACE hardware, as I dont find it else where.   There was a post regarding this model back in 2015 ,  here -  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...nce-between-mes-30-model-20070910-vs-20071814


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 9, 2017)

Yes, it appeared to be a gen1 to me. Nothing wrong with that. I have a mailbox mod on mine, and have never had any problems with it.


----------

